# Help needed male or female, 8 plants, pics inside



## tittwist (Aug 16, 2008)

I grow those 8 plants (from may) , but I have no idea which one is male and which is female and i assume it's time to remove males..
I have assigned number to every plant, so every tip is welcomed.
thanks in advance


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

well tittwist...we need closer shots..the 2 pic looks promising but see what looks like spurs..IDK..HIE gave you a great link...but if you still need help..please post some close up pics ..at the node intersections...Good luck and yes you do want to kill of the males...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 16, 2008)

too early to tell if you ask me.


----------



## Dub_j (Aug 16, 2008)

5 looks fem, but still would need close up to confirm.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 16, 2008)

Need closer shots. Females will have two white hairs. The boys will have balls. There pollen sacs. Out of the pictures you provided. I think I might see two or three that could be female.


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 16, 2008)

Pic 1- needs a close up 
pic 2- could be *female*
pic 3- possible *male* ( I Think i see a ball on the lower node) 
pic 4- need a close up
pic 5- I would say definitely *female *
pic 6- needs a close up
pic 7- needs a close up
pic 8- I pretty sure it's *female*  looks to be in early flowering

You really need to get some better pics.

Just remember the *females* will have white hairs!

The *Males* will have little clusters of pollen sac's (ball's).
Below i Uploaded A Female and Male Plant Showing There Sex.

The First Pic Is Female---------The Second Male


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 16, 2008)

I agree with this guy^^^ on what ones MIGHT be female or male. But the pics really need to be a LOT closer to the nodes, it's really impossible to tell from these.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have powerful zoom enhancer in my firefox, I could pull these pic really close up, I found u got hairs,l m gonna say female, in other hand still early to say, imo more chance of female than male just dont get high hope just wait a little longer for confirmation


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I have powerful zoom enhancer in my firefox, I could pull these pic really close up, I found u got hairs,l m gonna say female, in other hand still early to say, imo more chance of female than male just dont get high hope just wait a little longer for confirmation


 
wat u mean zoom enhancers. i have firefox on my puter but never use it i use reg. net explorer for web based stuff.   sounds like it could come in hand an be very useful in the furure and  so on
thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 17, 2008)

You all have 'Paint' on your comps, you can zoom from double its size to infinity using Paint.

Zoom in too far and all you see is pixilation.

If tittwist shows us the same plants in 2 weeks time the plants will be showing sex clearly.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are my thoughts on the ones I could see good enough.

2 is a female, 3 is a male, and 4 & 5 are both females.


----------



## tittwist (Aug 17, 2008)

guys thank you very much.. I will wait for another week and then I will make better close up pictures


----------



## Growdude (Aug 17, 2008)

tittwist said:
			
		

> but I have no idea which one is male and which is female and i assume it's time to remove males..


 
They are in 12/12 lighting right? for how long now?


----------



## Hick (Aug 17, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> They are in 12/12 lighting right? for how long now?


Growing Marijuana Forum  	> Marijuana Cultivation   	> Growing Marijuana Outdoors

.....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 17, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

Rolmao......


----------



## tittwist (Aug 17, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> They are in 12/12 lighting right? for how long now?


if i remember correctly about 3 months


----------



## Hick (Aug 17, 2008)

tittwist said:
			
		

> if i remember correctly about 3 months


..??? unless you are _reeeally_ close to the equator, not 12/12...


----------



## Growdude (Aug 17, 2008)

tittwist said:
			
		

> if i remember correctly about 3 months


 
Sure dont look anywhere close to that, 3 weeks maybe.


----------



## tittwist (Aug 17, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..??? unless you are _reeeally_ close to the equator, not 12/12...


my mistake...

@Growdude

nope, they are 3 months old, some of them are 1,50m


----------



## tittwist (Sep 1, 2008)

males, females??


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 1, 2008)

pics 1,3,and 4 are definantly males, Pic 8 is of a female. You should be able to make the judgement by that. If the flower do not look like the last pic and have balls like pic 1 then it's male. Cut them down quick before you seed your whole crop.


----------



## tittwist (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought that they are males... I will try to take them out tonight or tomorrow...  hope it's not too late


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 1, 2008)

2, 5, 6 and 7 are girls, you have left the males to get very advanced.


----------

